# *Urgent* Accomodation for Burghley Annual Event



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

As you can imagine, all the hotels in Peterborough are busy, being a Saturday in July! Â :-[

However I have currently provisionally booked 20 rooms at the Butterfly hotel in Thorpe Meadows, Peterborough.

See: Â www.peterboroughbutterfly.activehotels.com/DTB

BUT THERE IS A CATCH

They are only going to be reserved exclusively for the TTOC / Forum until Monday (4th June) Â as the hotel is almost fully booked. Â Â

I have reserved 14 Doubles, 6 Twins and there are also a number of Singles available for Sat 12th July. Â Â Â (Double / Twin rate Â£ 68.00 Per Room Bed and Breakfast)

To Book, phone the Hotel asap and speak to Mr Cheetle. (01733 564240) Â Â Â and quote TT Owners Club ( Donna Haywood provisionally booked 20 rooms) to reserve the room of your choice with a credit card number, there is no cancellation fee if the room is cancelled 24 hours before.

The hotel is approx 10 miles from Burghley Â ( I understand Jonah stayed there recently and the hotel is nr Peterborough town and has a local bar / restaurant. Â Plenty of Parking!

Get Booking! Â Â


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Excellent, thanks Dons. I've just booked a double.

I was asked whether we require any special dining arrangements for the group and I said I'd check but thought we'd be eating out somewhere.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes i did, although i hope me gf doesn't read this  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Booked thanks Donna!

For info guys: It is likely that this hotel will be the venue for the AGM at 4:00 on Saturday 12th July.

L


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As I will be going alone, is there any person that would like to share a bed/room with me? I don't like sleeping alone!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Bloody hell V- after all you have posted on this forum - you're hoping aren't you !!?!! 

Damian


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Bloody hell V- after all you have posted on this forum - you're hoping aren't you !!?!! Â
> 
> Damian


   [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

As Donna said "get booking" Well I did and just bagged myself a room ...thanks Donna
..and Nick, you're not getting in ;D

Looking forward to meeting some new faces 

Jackie x


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

Right......wot is life if it isn't one big gamble? 

I have taken the plunge, and reserved a double.......all I need now is for the car to arrive on schedule :-[

Failing that, there could very well be a last minute cancellation up for grabs nearer the date, but I really hope not


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Laptop - there will be loads of non-TT's at Burghley - come either way!

L


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Booked mine ;D Anyone booking asingle room do it over the net through the link, this way u will save around 7 quid ;D
Jonah


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

> Laptop - there will be loads of non-TT's at Burghley - come either way!
> 
> L


Very nice gesture 

Only issue is the mileage on my 12 month old Beetle that I might yet be trading in.....have to keep it down to maximise value...its already on 17k.

Hopefully all should be well and I should see my TT early that week, giving me a couple of days to fit wheels etc etc etc etc :
;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Booked via the internet, which I assume doesn't detract from your block booking.

Double Room = Â£49.50

*smile*


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Booked via the internet, which I assume doesn't detract from your block booking.
> 
> Double Room = Â£49.50
> 
> *smile*


Thanks - Yep I think the internet bookings were in addition to my block reservation, which means we should have more available. I did discuss the Â£50 per room rate, but this was room only - but I will check and confirm, as long as everyone gets booked, I will negotiate that everyone gets the same ( most cost effective!) rates 

KEEBAB


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Dons

If I'm staying in a hotel that charges for brekkie as mandatory, then I sometimes eat it. If they charge Â£10-Â£20 for it as an extra (and I'm footing the bill) I'm more likely not to.... so its good we've got a choice 

But essentially, as long as I can get pissed in the bar with some decent company, I don't much care


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yep - not enough getting pissed on the girls meet...

Apperently Butterfly and environs is a good spot for the evening get together... ;D

L


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

> ......... as long as I can get pissed in the bar with some decent company...........


Never having met any of you.......I hope that this is indeed the case!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Never having met any of you.......I hope that this is indeed the case!!


Well I'm due some good company after all the meets I've been to. 'Bout time (law of averages) that some decent people turned up...

*lol*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> yep - not enough getting pissed on the girls meet...
> 
> Apperently Butterfly and environs is a good spot for the evening get together...


Burghley is starting to sound better and better ;D..... 
seem to have missed out on all the girl meets ......time to catch up [smiley=cheers.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well I'm due some good company after all the meets I've been to. 'Bout time (law of averages) that some decent people turned up...
> 
> *lol*


Oh mate...I am flattered! Thanks for offering. I have been looking for a good mate to offer me a place to stay...and don't worry...breakfast is on me! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Donna
Booked a Twin over the Web - 49.50
Rob


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Thats me booked over t'internet as well.

Looking forward to meeting you all!

Is it known how many are expected at the event yet?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Last year there were over 100 TT's and that was at Beaulieu which was a VERY long drive for some. We are hoping we might hit the 200 mark given we have a more central location...

Don't forget to book tickets too...

Use this link to buy tickets for Burghley AND join the TTOC ;D

*click here to buy tickets*

Cheques payable to "TT Owners Club"


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The hotel have had double the number of owners book rooms so far, than our original allocation and because the reserved rooms have now all gone, I've asked them to reserve another 10.... ;D

Hurry, they are going like hot-cakes! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Rang up today.....Booked a room for both Â of us and the kids......

Cu all there


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I only live 30 mins from Burghley so dont need to stay but feel I missing out on a fun night out...

Babies will keep me busy though :-[

Have a great night ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Re my previous postings..........

Had suprise phonecall yesterday. Production of my TTR not due to start till Mon 16th June.........but it is showing as stage 3 completed!!!

Should definately have it in time for this now!!! ;D ;D


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I have just booked my room and was told that there are still a number of rooms available under the TTOC reservation.

This is despite that fact they are showing full when booking via the internet.

Andrew


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Just booked mine, Â£55 room only under the TTOC booking.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Everyone WILL get the cheapest rate and they have got a few rooms left (I increased the number of rooms to their maximum). I believe there is 6 rooms left :-/


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> As I will be going alone, is there any person that would like to share a bed/room with me? I don't like sleeping alone! Â


No prob's mate I'm hung like a donkey and well into gay sex!!!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

We're booked 

(For the hotel that is, not the oas55 / Vlastan floor show....)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Booked a room Today! Thanks Donna. They say they still have a couple left.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

Booked in at the hotel!

Looking forward to a good weekend with the love of my life. (Also thought I'd bring the wife)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No doubles - had to book a twin.

But that's alrights, I've never been with twins before. ;D ;D

??? (Or is that not what she meant?) ???


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> No doubles - had to book a twin.
> 
> But that's alrights, I've never been with twins before. Â ;D ;D
> 
> ??? (Or is that not what she meant?) Â ???


She said the same to me - maybe its an interbreeding phenomenon in the Fens ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So are we cruising down there then Rob?

(I've just seen the thread about a possible Bucks/Oford meet and it mentioned something about Burghley.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

> So are we cruising down there then Rob?
> 
> (I've just seen the thread about a possible Bucks/Oford meet and it mentioned something about Burghley.)


View also the Wales/South West and South Coast threads....we are trying to do a "popular" route that will maximise the number of regions cruising together.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just booked a twin so there's still some space.

Cost Â£55 (?) and they wanted another Â£9 per person for breakfast !! I hope Mr Nutts is write that we'll all get the cheapest price :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure whether everyone has been quoting TT Owners Club when the book..... but the Butterfly says they've only had 25 rooms reserved :-/

Considering the interest in Saturday cruises and the number of tickets sold, I would have anticipated a FAR larger number of rooms reserved :-/

So I asked them to hold another 10 just-in-case


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Just booked ;D

I wanted a double but they only had twins left, Â£49 not a bad price !


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

All the frenchies booked in hotel in Peterborough ..... Thanks MAPG for the help... and looking forward to meet you all in Burghley Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

In fact, most of the French TT Owners will be at the Butterfly Hotel as well. We just had to book two other rooms in another hotel in order to get family rooms.

Less than one week to wait ! ;D


----------

